# Calling All Caad Owners- 2014 Caad10 vs 2014 Supersix Evo



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If you had an opportunity to get a brand new Caad10 frameset for only a few hundred bucks in the next 48 hours or spend about triple that for either a brand new 2014 Supersix Evo non Hi Mod or new 2015 Orbea Orca OMP frameset, is there any reason to pass on the Caad10 if the plan is to build it up with the best wheels and components I can within budget?

My plan is to have 1 all around road bike for long group and solo rides and the occasional crit race here and there. I later want to add one low bb cross bike for cross races, gravel grinders, and winter rides, etc. I would like to build the roadie up with the best stuff I can afford and if I go with the Caad, I should be able to swing the now lower priced Zipp 303s, carbon bars, a nice carbon seatpost, and eventually a SRAM etap groupset. I personally want all of those things. If I go with a higher end frame, I will most likely take a step back on wheels and end up with Reynolds Assualt SLGs, Boyds, or Yoeleos, etc. and maybe even cheaper components. If I had to choose between the carbon options, the Orbea would likely win right now. I prefer the geometry, the bb type, and the feel. The fuji transonic and focus cayo have already been eliminated as options even though I liked them and the price they are available at. 

I want to do something this week and going for better wheels and components seems to make more sense in my head, but only if I won't hate the frame 2 hours into every ride. I did test ride a Caad10 a couple of years ago or more and I was really impressed, but it was only about a 20 minute test ride. It performed really well though as I recall. Any of you guys ride Caads as your primary road bike? What are your thoughts on these options?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

One of my inspirations:

2014 Cannondale CAAD 10 (Updated 8/25/15) - Weight Weenies


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> If you had an opportunity to get a brand new Caad10 frameset for only a few hundred bucks in the next 48 hours or spend about triple that for either a brand new 2014 Supersix Evo non Hi Mod or new 2015 Orbea Orca OMP frameset, is there any reason to pass on the Caad10 if the plan is to build it up with the best wheels and components I can within budget?
> 
> My plan is to have 1 all around road bike for long group and solo rides and the occasional crit race here and there. I later want to add one low bb cross bike for cross races, gravel grinders, and winter rides, etc. I would like to build the roadie up with the best stuff I can afford and if I go with the Caad, I should be able to swing the now lower priced Zipp 303s, carbon bars, a nice carbon seatpost, and eventually a SRAM etap groupset. I personally want all of those things. If I go with a higher end frame, I will most likely take a step back on wheels and end up with Reynolds Assualt SLGs, Boyd's, or Yoeleos, etc. and maybe even cheaper components. If I had to choose between the carbon options, the Orbea would win. I prefer the geometry, the bb type, and the feel. The fuji transonic and focus cayo have already been eliminated as options even though I liked them and the price point.
> 
> I want to do something this week and going for better wheels and components seems to make more sense in my head, but only if I won't hate the frame 2 hours into every ride. I did test ride a Caad10 a couple of years ago or more and I was really impressed, but it was only about a 20 minute test ride. It performed really well though as I recall. Any of you guys ride Caads as your primary road bike? What are your thoughts on these options?



I have no experience with this bike, (CAAD10) but everything I've read about it says it's a racing bike. Just keep that in mind and see if you can get an extended ride first.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> I have no experience with this bike, (CAAD10) but everything I've read about it says it's a racing bike. Just keep that in mind and see if you can get an extended ride first.


Thanks. I found another helpful thread. I am about 90% sure I am going for it with the Caad10 at this point. Starting to get excited...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/2015-cannondale-caad10-best-bike-i-have-347002.html


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Thanks. I found another helpful thread. I am about 90% sure I am going for it with the Caad10 at this point. Starting to get excited...
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/2015-cannondale-caad10-best-bike-i-have-347002.html



If you are buying the frame, are you getting it in red?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> If you are buying the frame, are you getting it in red?


That or a Caad10 Black Inc. Di2 specific.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> That or a Caad10 Black Inc. Di2 specific.


Bought the red and grey frameset this morning. Should be here by next week. I also heard that Sram etap may not be available until March or April at the earliest (bummer), so I am weighing just going with Ultegra Di2 vs. throwing something cheap on like 105 or Rival until it comes out and is tested, etc. Leaning hard toward Di2 as of right now. I am pretty sure I am going to run a Ritchey cockpit and seatpost (with the aero bars), but I am still kind of considering Zipp and Enve options, but they are significantly more for pretty much the same thing. I plan on going with a Specialized Toupe or Power saddle (red) as well. Not sure at all about wheels....

I am open to any advice on the build that any of you feel like sharing as well. I will probably knock something else out in the next few days and just get another item or two every couple of weeks until it's done. Thanks for the feedback that has already been provided SN.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

check out boydcycling.
their wheels are just amazing.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

veloci1 said:


> check out boydcycling.
> their wheels are just amazing.


Will do, thanks. How wide are the Boyd wheels? Any problems with clearance on your Caads?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

the new rims are 19 mm inside and some where 25 od.
no issues on the caadf10. plenty of room. I run 25mm with no problems.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

veloci1 said:


> the new rims are 19 mm inside and some where 25 od.
> no issues on the caadf10. plenty of room. I run 25mm with no problems.


Excellent! Thank you for the info. 25mm is what I am looking to run as well. The Boyds are definitely on the short list. Have you seen any Caads with Zipp FC 303s or Enve SES 3.4 or 4.5 wheelsets? Those seem to get a bit wider than 25mm in some places (26-27) and I want to eliminate them if fitting them will be a problem. It's really unfortunate that there aren't wheel shops where you can test different options before making a purchase. I hate this guessing thing.


----------



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

You're going to love the CAAD. I think it has a very unique ride quality, not quite as road isolating as a lot of carbon frames, but so much better than pretty much any other aluminum bike out there. I noticed the biggest difference was in the rear end of the bike when I first got mine compared to the aluminum Novara I was riding before. That said, I am really curious how the new CAAD 12 rides with the skinnier 25mm seatpost. 

As far as tire/rim clearance, it's bigger than you think, a lot of people here run 28mm tires. My guess is 28-30mm tires on standard width rims and 25-26mm On Wide rims but I will say it's probably frame size dependent as well. There is a picture floating some where on the Internet with a CAAD 10 with cross tires stuffed in it. I've put a set of 28 mm tires on my CAAD once and they were fat tires, measured closer to 30mm and I didn't have problems.

Enjoy the new bike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SwimCycle09 said:


> You're going to love the CAAD. I think it has a very unique ride quality, not quite as road isolating as a lot of carbon frames, but so much better than pretty much any other aluminum bike out there. I noticed the biggest difference was in the rear end of the bike when I first got mine compared to the aluminum Novara I was riding before. That said, I am really curious how the new CAAD 12 rides with the skinnier 25mm seatpost.
> 
> As far as tire/rim clearance, it's bigger than you think, a lot of people here run 28mm tires. My guess is 28-30mm tires on standard width rims and 25-26mm On Wide rims but I will say it's probably frame size dependent as well. There is a picture floating some where on the Internet with a CAAD 10 with cross tires stuffed in it. I've put a set of 28 mm tires on my CAAD once and they were fat tires, measured closer to 30mm and I didn't have problems.
> 
> Enjoy the new bike.


Thank you for the info man. This is great news. I confirmed that it shipped yesterday and should be here by the 22nd. I am so looking forward to putting it together. I have now pretty much decided what I am doing on all of the components (Ultegra Di2 and Enve with a Specialized saddle). I just need to decide on bar tape and wheels and buy it all. Shopping for deals on the stuff I have made decisions on now.


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know how Boyd is doing now. But I have bad experience once. I lived in Seattle, a lot of hills here and there. My wheels was broken one time because of heat dissipation. IMO, a wheels that's good looking enough with high quality and lower price is Roval Carbon clincher CLX 40. I have it in my S-works Tarmac. I used to have Caad 10 2011 and Orbea Orca 2011. Enjoy the two bikes, but now I'm on Specialized camp.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

aqualelaki said:


> I don't know how Boyd is doing now. But I have bad experience once. I lived in Seattle, a lot of hills here and there. My wheels was broken one time because of heat dissipation. IMO, a wheels that's good looking enough with high quality and lower price is Roval Carbon clincher CLX 40. I have it in my S-works Tarmac. I used to have Caad 10 2011 and Orbea Orca 2011. Enjoy the two bikes, but now I'm on Specialized camp.


Good to know. Thank you for sharing. I am pretty much feeling Cannondale btw, but I will pray for you that you come to your senses and return to the light side....


----------



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

No problem. I should add that my C-dale is mostly stock parts. So I am sure yours is going to ride pretty darn awesome with the cockpit and wheels you are thinking of putting on there.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SwimCycle09 said:


> No problem. I should add that my C-dale is mostly stock parts. So I am sure yours is going to ride pretty darn awesome with the cockpit and wheels you are thinking of putting on there.


I am sure hoping so. Thanks again.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

My wife sent me a text a little while after I arrived at work to inform me that my framset wa delivered today! I stopped by my favorite local shop on the way home to check out the Super Six Hi Mod, Synapse Carbon, and Caad12 as well. They didn't have any SS Hi Mods in stock, but I did end up testing the Synapse Carbon Ultegra Di2 Disc. I came away impressed, but still excited about the Caad10 I got on a discount. Here's the first photos:
















Let the games begin!


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

can you post a couple close up pics of the BB shell? curious to see how it looks


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

5DII said:


> can you post a couple close up pics of the BB shell? curious to see how it looks


Sure, I will try to to do it in the morning.


----------



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

Just pulled the trigger CAAD 10 Red also about 30 minutes ago on EBay size 58cm. Normally I ride Giant I have a 2008 TCR Comp 1 and a 2002 OCR Elite both of which I built up with Campy I plan on running Centaur on my Cannondale. Good luck with your build.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Carbonsnail said:


> Just pulled the trigger CAAD 10 Red also about 30 minutes ago on EBay size 58cm. Normally I ride Giant I have a 2008 TCR Comp 1 and a 2002 OCR Elite both of which I built up with Campy I plan on running Centaur on my Cannondale. Good luck with your build.


Cool, congrats man! Looking forward to seeing some pics once you get it built up. Thanks!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

5DII said:


> can you post a couple close up pics of the BB shell? curious to see how it looks



View attachment 311322


View attachment 311323


Added these from dropbox (experiencing technical difficulties this morning). Let me know if you can't open them and I will see if I can take another route.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

attachments didnt work


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

5DII said:


> attachments didnt work


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> View attachment 311330


Given the infamous Cannondale BB problems, are you going to use the new technology?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> Given the infamous Cannondale BB problems, are you going to use the new technology?


Yeah, I plan to run either Praxis or BBInfinite. Either should address the issue.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

BBinfinite Smooths Intolerances, Perfects PressFit Bottom Bracket Performance


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, I plan to run either Praxis or BBInfinite. Either should address the issue.


CAAD10 actually has a real BB30 (not PF30) bottom bracket (you'll need the circlips for the bearings, I have several, PM me if you need them), so you'll be much less likely to have BB problems. The BBInfinite you linked is for PF30.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

trauma-md said:


> CAAD10 actually has a real BB30 (not PF30) bottom bracket (you'll need the circlips for the bearings, I have several, PM me if you need them), so you'll be much less likely to have BB problems. The BBInfinite you linked is for PF30.


Thanks! I am pretty sure they make both these days (and the BB30A), but I will definitely PM you just in case.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

For those that are interested: 

BB30 (68mm) DirectFit Shimano - BBInfinite


They also have other options depending on which crankset you plan to run.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's a little Caad10 history via our friends at Peloton Magazine... It's interesting to hear so many people that own one still say many of the same things today despite all of the technological advances that have occurred in the cycling industry:

https://vimeo.com/15516905


----------



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

Mine just came yesterday by UPS. Question I'm planning on running Campy Centaur on mine do you foresee a problem running this crankset to this bottom bracket?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Carbonsnail said:


> Mine just came yesterday by UPS. Question I'm planning on running Campy Centaur on mine do you foresee a problem running this crankset to this bottom bracket?


Congrats! I think you may have to order some Torque cups, but you should be fine. This may help:

http://www.cannondalespares.com/blog/2013/11/a-quick-compatibility-guide-to-cannondale-bb30-bottom-brackets/

If you run into issues, just pay a bike store to help you get it setup. It will be money well spent IMO.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> Thanks! I am pretty sure they make both these days (and the BB30A), but I will definitely PM you just in case.


My point is that CAAD10 is not the "new technology" resulting in "infamous Cannondale BB problems" as quoted above. If you want to use Hollowgrams with regular BB30 bearings, its probably the most solid and lightest option. PF30 on Cannondale on the other hand has been "infamous" for problems.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

trauma-md said:


> My point is that CAAD10 is not the "new technology" resulting in "infamous Cannondale BB problems" as quoted above. If you want to use Hollowgrams with regular BB30 bearings, its probably the most solid and lightest option. PF30 on Cannondale on the other hand has been "infamous" for problems.


I hear ya and thank you for your input. It seems like it all turns on what kind of crankset you plan on running etc. Right now I am torn between Shimano and a Hollowgram. Some folks swear by Praxis on a Caad10 if you plan to run Shimano and others see it differently. There are more and more options for avoiding issues popping up everyday it seems. If I go with the Hollowgram, I will definitely take heed of your recommendation. Here's some thoughts of others below:

https://www.reddit.com/r/bicycling/comments/34et6m/are_caad10_bb30_bottom_bracket_issues_common/

CAAD10 + internal Di2 + Praxis Conversion BB = impossible? - Weight Weenies

Industry launches new, larger threaded T47 bottom bracket standard ? say goodbye to PressFit!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This is another option:

Wheels Mfg - BB30 Outboard Bottom Brackets


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

For those that are interested, it looks like external/outboard bbs are the best/recommended option for bb30s these days if you plan to run Shimano. I heard back from the folks at bbinfinite and they recommended this product:

BB30 (68mm) DirectFit Shimano - BBInfinite

The guy I exchanged messages with also rides a Cannondale with bb30 and said this is what he uses.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Build the bike already!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> Build the bike already!


It's happening, lol. The holidays and my daughter's birthday have slowed me down since I bought the frame though (impacting both the amount of time I had to shop and what I could spend). I plan to start ordering some stuff tommorrow and then more every couple of weeks and I will try to post some updates as I make real progress....


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

I am particularly interested in what wheels you use.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Right now, the favorites are Bontrager Aeolus, Reynolds Assault SLG, and the new Giant SLR wheels because I have realized I want run a tubeless setup. Surprisingly, the options are still somewhat limited if you want to go that route.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Right now, the favorites are Bontrager Aeolus, Reynolds Assault SLG, and the new Giant SLR wheels because I have realized I want run a tubeless setup. Surprisingly, the options are still somewhat limited if you want to go that route.



All big bucks?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's a mix really. The Bontrager's are pretty pricey. The Reynolds are right in the middle since you can typically find them around $1,200-$1,500. The Giants are only 23mm wide, but a great deal at around $1000-$1100 at the low end. I am leaning hard toward the Giants with 24mm tires, but I will continue to search for deals a little bit longer. 

If you are looking for value on carbon wheels though, I haven't found anything that seems to beat Yoeleo wheels from Asia. A number of folks on RBR have them and you can get what I have heard is pretty solid pair of wheels for $500-$700 or so. It sounds like they are holding up well for the folks the have mentioned them around here.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> It's a mix really. The Bontrager's are pretty pricey. The Reynolds are right in the middle since you can typically find them around $1,200-$1,500. The Giants are only 23mm wide, but a great deal at around $1000-$1100 at the low end. I am leaning hard toward the Giants with 24mm tires, but I will continue to search for deals a little bit longer.
> 
> If you are looking for value on carbon wheels though, I haven't found anything that seems to beat Yoeleo wheels from Asia. A number of folks on RBR have them and you can get what I have heard is pretty solid pair of wheels for $500-$700 or so. It sounds like they are holding up well for the folks the have mentioned them around here.



And, November?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

They sound good in theory, but I really haven't heard much one way or the other from people that run them.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> They sound good in theory, but I really haven't heard much one way or the other from people that run them.



I've read quite a bit about them in Wheels & Tires forum and in bike forums.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

These are my favorites right now. A couple of local guys I know from one of the shops here are racing them and are pleased. 

SLR 1 Carbon Climbing Road (WheelSystems) - Bike Gear | Giant Bicycles | United States

They might be a good option then. I would probably opt for the Giants, but I will take a look.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought I would update this thread a bit. I have acquired a number of pieces now and more should be on the way soon. I do feel like I have already made a couple of "mistakes" though (at least in my demented mind), but I think I am just going to roll with them for now because I'm not in the mood to sell off stuff to replace it. I want ot get this bad boy built (particularly since I am pretty sure I will build a second bike in the near future). All things considered, I am really happy with what I have and like where this build is headed:












That being said, the "mistakes" are as follows: 

1) I just decided today that I am not in love with the Bontrager bar and stem combo I bought. Try as I might, I am just not a huge fan of the feel or look. I never noticed that when testing a number of Trek bikes (including a Domane with these same bars), but the bars and stems on those bikes really weren't my focus at the time because I always knew I could replace them I guess. It's not a huge deal because they are more than adequate and nicer than what many people have, but they aren't a home run. I seriously conisdered just selling them earlier this evening and replacing them with the Ritchey combo I was originally planning to go with, but I think I will just go with that on the next bike down the road. The current bar & stem are actually quite lightweight and fairly high-end carbon. I'm just not a big fan of Bontrager I have realized. 

2) after looking closer at weight differences, I really kind of wish I had gone with a Dura Ace Di2 or 9000 drivetrain instead of Ultegra Di2 or 6800. Once I got the core parts in my hands, I could tell the complete group will be significantly heavier (at least a pound) and when building piece by piece on eBay and closetout sales, the price difference per part isn't exactly huge. I have just been trying to save as much money as I can for future upgrades and the next build, but I now realize I was probably more conservative than I should have been on this one. At the end of the day, it's not really a major castrophe though because 6800 by all accounts (including my own) is a great set. It's really only a downgrade when it comes to weight, it's performance is about as good as anything out there. I guess, at the end of the day, when I think about the long-term purpose of this bike (crits, races, foul weather trainer duty, etc.) I realize that the current cockpit and groupset are more than fine. I am starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel and I can't wait to get there.

The build list thus far includes the following:

2015 Cannondale Caad10 frameset
Specialized SWorks Pave SL Seatpost
Specialized Toupe Expert Saddle
Bontrager XXX Isozone Carbon Handlebar
Bontrager XXX Carbon Stem 100mm
Shimano Ultegra 6800 crankset-52/36, brakes, and cassette-11/28


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Made some decisions today in anticipation of ordering more parts over the weekend. I am going to go Ultegra 6800 now, so that I can this bike on the road as soon as possible, but I plan to switch it out for Sram Red eTap as soon as possible. That will give me the electronic shifting I want, but the lightest build possible on this bike. I will keep the 6800 to either put back on this bike or on second build I do, depending on what it is. I am also going to go ahead and order a new cockpit for this bike soon. It will probably be Ritchey or Enve. I will keep the Bontrager stuff and switch it back onto this bike once it is on backup/crit duty. That allows me to end up with what I want, but still continue moving forward. I am at peace now and will just keep plugging away.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

So, some crazy things happened today which have changed the direction I am going in with my build projects. I took advantage of an opportunity to be one of the first to purchase a new Specialized Allez Sprint X2 in the U.S. I will be setting that up as my aero crit/race & fast ride bike. Having that and the Caad10 seems like too much overlap because neither is ideal for long days in the saddle with a lot of climbing. Given that, I have decided to sell the Caad10 frameset and replace it with a Caad12. This will be built up as my lightweight climbing bike for long rides. It can be built to 14.9lbs and is significantly more comfortable than pretty much any other aluminum bike. 

If you or (anyone you know) are interested in buying my brand new Caad10 frameset size 52cm, please let me know. I am willing to work out a good deal.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

You will see more benefit from wheels or tire upgrade and even bib short upgrade than selling the CAAD10 and getting a CAAD12.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Dude, you are so over thinking this whole thing. Just finish the 10 and go ride. It's really not going to be that different. Here is mine. Switch out the wheels and voila, climber.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tranzformer said:


> You will see more benefit from wheels or tire upgrade and even bib short upgrade than selling the CAAD10 and getting a CAAD12.


It's not either or, I will be doing both on that bike (more comfortable frame, wider wheels, supple tires, etc). I will probably run tubeless on it as well if everything falls into place. I plan to use it as more of a gran fondo and century ride type bike and the Allez Sprint as more of a race bike. Everyone I have talked to has said something along these lines about riding the Caad12:

http://www.bikeradar.com/us/road/gear/category/bikes/road/product/review-cannondale-caad12-105-16-49861/

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=136631


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

You are over thinking this. Just keep the CAAD10, build it up and ride it. There isn't going to be a major difference in comfort between the two frames. You will gain more comfort from the wheels, tires, tire pressure and some high quality bib shorts and a nice saddle.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tranzformer said:


> You are over thinking this. Just keep the CAAD10, build it up and ride it. There isn't going to be a major difference in comfort between the two frames. You will gain more comfort from the wheels, tires, tire pressure and some high quality bib shorts and a nice saddle.


Thank you for the advice, but I have heard from people who have ridden both bikes and I have pretty much made up my mind.


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Having that and the Caad10 seems like too much overlap because neither is ideal for long days in the saddle with a lot of climbing.


First, congrats as the first owner of Sprint X2
But I disagree with you that Caad10 is not ideal for long days and with climbing. Before I got into bike racing, I was all about doing long distance events with my Caad10. Some of them are 200 miles Seattle to Portland (STP) in one day, ride in Mt Rainier 150 miles 10,000 feet. I sold that bike a while back. But at the end of the day, it's totally up to you. Some people really like ride the bike, some like being stylish. Nothing wrong with that. Now I'm riding S-works Tarmac and Roubaix, if you like comfort and style, I could tell you Tarmac is better than Caad10 or Caad12 and it's definitely faster.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

aqualelaki said:


> First, congrats as the first owner of Sprint X2
> But I disagree with you that Caad10 is not ideal for long days and with climbing. Before I got into bike racing, I was all about doing long distance events with my Caad10. Some of them are 200 miles Seattle to Portland (STP) in one day, ride in Mt Rainier 150 miles 10,000 feet. I sold that bike a while back. But at the end of the day, it's totally up to you. Some people really like ride the bike, some like being stylish. Nothing wrong with that. Now I'm riding S-works Tarmac and Roubaix, if you like comfort and style, I could tell you Tarmac is better than Caad10 or Caad12 and it's definitely faster.


Thanks man. I will take this under advisement.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Rashadabd said:


> Thank you for the advice, but I have heard from people who have ridden both bikes and I have pretty much made up my mind.


Again, you won't see any major difference in comfort between the CAAD10 and CAAD12. I have spent extensive time on both of them. You will get more comfort out of proper wheels, tires, tire pressure, bib shorts and saddle than between those two frames. Trust me. 

If you want a "comfy" bike for all day, get a titanium, steel or carbon fiber bike that are tweaked for comfort.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Check out the advise given in this thread.

I was one of first to say that Evo was too noodly in the BB. I was correct and they improved it. I also pointed out that C'dale geo sucked, they changed it. I was the first to point out the flaw in the overall height of the Evo/C10. Now they've reduced it. Almost makes me want to go back to C'dale.

It's so obvious that there is a total lack of quality information either on this board or on WW. People want to keep promoting the bike which they've already got.

I had a brief stint on the new Carbon Synapse and this bike has had significant improvements over the Evo/C10. Such basic changes why can't C'dale get these simple things right. Specialized had all these points correct at least some five years in advance of C'dale.

Out of interest, does anyone have any quality feedback comparing the Trek ALR and the C12?


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

C10 is still a 'faster' bike on shorter courses than the Evo.

Evo is/was overrated hype promoted largely by forum posting fanboys here and on WW. What a disappointment the Evo was.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Check this out. Yet more boo-boos. 

What a dumb-ass idea reducing the seat post to 25.4mm OD. Reduced post OD makes for a less comfortable seating area. Less comfortable NOT More comfortable. Get it?? 

27.2 is already more than sufficiently optimized for a stable saddle and corresponding flex. The fact that the saddle is sloshing around beneath you makes it a less comfortable seating area than usual.

Forget C'dale.


----------



## pedrojunqueira (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi all,

this post is old but I will try here since you mentioned this product

BB30 (68MM) DIRECTFIT SHIMANO

I have bought and now I am ready to install and found out that on my CAAD 10 bottom bracket shell there is a small screw (picture) that is in the way of the BB unit to be pressed in. I don't want to damage the USD205 unit.

The instruction says to " Use a ruler and lay it flat across the bearing bores. If you can not lay it flat across both bearing bores then there is an obstruction. Use a die grinder with a 50 grit sanding drum to alleviate any obstructions. If it is a screw I just grind it flush then take it out"

I believe the small screw is holding the cabling rails to pass the cables from FD and Breaks.

Has anyone have experience installing a BB30 (68MM) DIRECTFIT SHIMANO in a CAAD 10 and have encountered the same issue of obstruction?

Thanks and regards

Pedro


----------



## Miles813 (10 mo ago)

Did you ever finish this bike?


----------

